# Help Me Understand



## R DAVIS (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a Dish 1000 system and a VIP 622 receiver. I also have a Dish Network 311 receiver in my guest bedroom into an older CRT type non HDTV, fed by a separate Dish 500 system.

My TV 1 is a 42" Samsung HD DLP in my den, and TV 2 is a new Vizio 22" LCD HDTV in my master bedroom.

I have found that evidently there is no way with my current setup to send true HDTV through my coax that goes to TV 2, OR, is there some way around that which I have not yet figured out ?

I have noticed that when I view standard definition channels on TV 2, that the picture is not as good as the HDTV channels when I select them. The TV 2 on-screen readout however, indicates that the picture is "480 i SD" no matter which of the two channels, HD or SD is chosen. So, why the better picture using the HDTV channel ?

Also, if I wanted to receive true HD on TV 2, is my only alternative to acquire a second HDTV Dish Network receiver and hook it up through the Dish 1000 second set of LNBs? If I should choose to go that route, can I decommission my Dish Network 311 receiver (I own it) and replace it without incurring any additional fees ?

I already pay $5/month for that 311 receiver, so can I just change it out, and have a new HDTV receiver (which I would likely purchase from an independent vendor) commissioned in its place. Would there be an additional monthly charge for HD channels for that receiver ? Is there a one time fee from Dish Network to change that over ?

Would Dish Network freak out if I just kept the 311 active as an additional (third) receiver, in my guest bedroom and fed it with my Dish 500 system which I already own ? Of course that would incur the additional $5 mo. fee, but since I have all the equipment already, that would be cost effective. I don't have a telephone connection in that bedroom and never will.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

No, you cannot get HD through the coax TV2 output at all. Your options are as follows:

1. Run an HDMI cable through the wall from the 622 to the 2nd TV. Use an IR/UHF 6.3 Remote to control TV2. May require an amplifier. Cost variable based on length.

2. Run component cables through the wall from the 622 to the 2nd TV. Use an IR/UHF 6.3 Remote to control TV2. May require an amplifier. Cost variable based on length.

3. Run Cat5/5e/6 through the wall from the 622 to the 2nd TV, use Component-over-Cat5 baluns to couple them together. Use an IR/UHF 6.3 Remote to control TV2. Cost variable based on length and type of balun.

4. Get a ViP 211k, $7 a month.

That should also answer your other question; switching an SD receiver for an HD receiver is a net $2 increase. The cost of the ViP 211k is free if you commit for another 2 years, which is the route I went to get a 3rd HDTV working.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Option 5: get a 222 or another 622/722/722k for the master bedroom, run its TV2 out to the guest room, retire the 311. Either would need a phone or internet connection to avoid an additional TV2 connect fee, and if you go with another DVR there will be a second DVR fee until that gets changed to "per account" (see 2010 rate change thread).

If you can run the guest room off the den's receiver, you can get a Solo receiver (211/612) for the master bedroom and not worry about the TV2 connect fee. (basically option 4)


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Where does someone get LONG HDMI cables like what you are talking about (at least 30 ft. at an affordable price - seems to run $1/ft for v1.3 cable)?


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

I heartily recommend Monocable.com.

I needed to run an HDMI cable from my equipment, in the rear of my viewing room, to my HDTV at the front. I used a 40' HDMI cable, and from Monocable, it was about $48, if I remember correctly. The quality is just as great, as with shorter cable runs for me.

They also sell a very short, very flexable, HDMI cable, which is designed to take the stress off of your HDMI connections, to the back of your gear. I have them on the back of my Blu-ray player, AV receiver, and main HDTV.

Service from Monocable was quick- having my cable about 3 days from time of order, which for me, was clear across the country.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ggotch5445 said:


> I heartily recommend Monocable.com.


Sure you don't mean, http://www.monoprice.com


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

finniganps said:


> Where does someone get LONG HDMI cables like what you are talking about (at least 30 ft. at an affordable price - seems to run $1/ft for v1.3 cable)?


http://www.monoprice.com

http://www.bluejeanscable.com


----------



## ggotch5445 (Sep 27, 2009)

You are exactly right!

I was confusing 2 suppliers, but Monoprice is the one I meant.

Thanks for correcting me!!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> No, you cannot get HD through the coax TV2 output at all. Your options are as follows:
> 
> 1. Run an HDMI cable through the wall from the 622 to the 2nd TV. Use an IR/UHF 6.3 Remote to control TV2. May require an amplifier. Cost variable based on length.


Can you clarify this (I know it's probably a dumb question)? I have a 722. If I want to get HD to both TV's how would I run this? In other words the receiver only has one HDMI connection. How would I connect the long HDMI cable between the receiver and the two TV's? My setup is an adjacent room - distance is probably 30 feet max.

Thanks!


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

finniganps said:


> Can you clarify this (I know it's probably a dumb question)? I have a 722. If I want to get HD to both TV's how would I run this? In other words the receiver only has one HDMI connection. How would I connect the long HDMI cable between the receiver and the two TV's? My setup is an adjacent room - distance is probably 30 feet max.Thanks!


I have an HDMI splitter and run a 25 ft HDMI cable from my receiver to my computer area and input on the splitter. I feed each output, it has two, to my two PCs. Works fine. Bought splitter from Monoprice, the cheapest one they sell and it was a good investment. Around $25 if memory serves me.

Oh, I also have the short 'connection saver' cable hooked between the receiver and the long HDMI cable to reduce the stress. Also from Monoprice.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Or you can run component/RCA to the close TV and HDMI to the far TV. All outputs are hot.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

finniganps said:


> Can you clarify this (I know it's probably a dumb question)? I have a 722. If I want to get HD to both TV's how would I run this? In other words the receiver only has one HDMI connection. How would I connect the long HDMI cable between the receiver and the two TV's? My setup is an adjacent room - distance is probably 30 feet max.
> 
> Thanks!





coldsteel said:


> Or you can run component/RCA to the close TV and HDMI to the far TV. All outputs are hot.


Like Coldsteel said. I run HDMI to my near TV and component HD to my distant. 30 feet of HDMI is pretty cheap at Monoprice, and if you want to do it clean you can pick up wall plates there too. I highly recommend them, all of my internal wiring and faceplates are from Monoprice.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

<Deleted by poster, stupid statement that was 'DUH-worthy'...>


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

In my basement home theater I run HDMI to my projector and a long component cable upstairs to an older 42" Hitachi 3 tube CRT set that doesn't have HDMI. The HD upstairs looks great.

One way to easily create long Component cables is to run three lengths of regular TV Coax cable from the receiver to the TV. You can buy F to RCA adaptors at Radio Shack. This gives you a rather stiff cable but you can make up pretty much any length you want from readily available parts. I used colored tape to add the Red/Green/Blue ID to the cables.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

So the Dish tech came out Sunday and installed my 722 (I just moved). He indicated I could NOT get an HDMI signal to the 2nd TV unless I wanted to just get the same channel that was being viewed on TV1. I thought with the splitter I could get HD to TV2 as long as I ran it with component or HDMI...he said the 722 only has one HDMI out put and that I'd have to get a 2nd HD box to do what I wanted. What am I missing here?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Shoot. I saw the title of this post and thought Charlie posted something.:lol:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

finniganps said:


> So the Dish tech came out Sunday and installed my 722 (I just moved). He indicated I could NOT get an HDMI signal to the 2nd TV unless I wanted to just get the same channel that was being viewed on TV1. I thought with the splitter I could get HD to TV2 as long as I ran it with component or HDMI...he said the 722 only has one HDMI out put and that I'd have to get a 2nd HD box to do what I wanted. What am I missing here?


That's correct. The HD outputs are all "TV1" outputs; they're always-on and would mirror the content of TV1 on all connected HD sets. You can either split the HDMI or run Component cables.

I'm thinking we need to draw this up and make it a sticky somewhere.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> That's correct. The HD outputs are all "TV1" outputs; they're always-on and would mirror the content of TV1 on all connected HD sets. You can either split the HDMI or run Component cables.
> 
> I'm thinking we need to draw this up and make it a sticky somewhere.


Thanks for clarifying....I naively thought by adding the splitter I could watch a different channel of HD in the 2nd room. 
So do folks just run a 2nd line when they want to watch HD in the 2nd room (same content) and then switch it to non-HD (the original feed) when they want to watch a different channel that is non-HD?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

finniganps said:


> Thanks for clarifying....I naively thought by adding the splitter I could watch a different channel of HD in the 2nd room.
> So do folks just run a 2nd line when they want to watch HD in the 2nd room (same content) and then switch it to non-HD (the original feed) when they want to watch a different channel that is non-HD?


Depends on their needs.

I have no need for an independently fed 2nd TV. So everything is simply fed through the TV1 component video/optical audio (our main TV) and HDMI (office TV) and S-Video/RCA audio (SD family room TV) all seeing the same picture without using any splitters or switching equipment.

The only time you need to use the SD-only 2nd TV outputs is if you want to give a second TV independently controlled viewing.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

finniganps said:


> Thanks for clarifying....I naively thought by adding the splitter I could watch a different channel of HD in the 2nd room.
> So do folks just run a 2nd line when they want to watch HD in the 2nd room (same content) and then switch it to non-HD (the original feed) when they want to watch a different channel that is non-HD?


As Phrelin says, it depends on need. In my case as well, I don't need both TVs independently.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

finniganps said:


> Thanks for clarifying....I naively thought by adding the splitter I could watch a different channel of HD in the 2nd room.
> So do folks just run a 2nd line when they want to watch HD in the 2nd room (same content) and then switch it to non-HD (the original feed) when they want to watch a different channel that is non-HD?


The bottom line is that you can only get HD out of a TV1 output, so if you need independent control and HD on a given TV, that TV needs its own receiver.

This, unfortunately, is why Dish's "Duo" receiver model is rapidly becoming obsolete; fewer and fewer people are satisfied with SD only on their "other" TVs.


----------

